# Found Buried Treasure on Yampa



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like the Viking Gods were smiling on you!


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Was that funny smell kinda like a skunk in a blueberry patch? If so I think I might know what it is.:-D


----------

